# PH Meter recommendation



## Runningwolf (Dec 2, 2011)

I am contemplating on getting a new ph meter for Christmas. I am looking for a bench top model with two probes (temp/ph) probably. I was just wondering what folks are using and if they like them. I am NOT interested in Hanna so anything but those I would be interested in hearing about.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2011)

Ive only read good things about Milwaukee. Is something wrong with your Hanna meter?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2011)

Milwaukee is one I am looking at along with a few from Valley Vinter. I really think I want a bench top model with two probes. The readings are quicker and they seam to stay instead of drifting around. Currently I'm using the Hanna bench top one at work but for at home I don't see the $500.00 value. The bench tops also read Mv's. This is a feature I think will be useful for future reasons.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2011)

Someone here posted they really liked their Milwaukee last month. 

You are a glutton for punishment with two probes! Takes up more room so you need more sample, more to keep clean, more to break, more to maintain, plus if their not sealed you have to fill them all the time. 

We have a very expensive one at work (Thermo-Orion) and I would much rather use my Hanna than that thing any day. It takes me 20-30 min to take a single reading with the startup/calibration procedure required.


----------



## BobF (Dec 3, 2011)

No mv measurements, but I really like the MW102. It's really a portable, but I lay it on the bench ;-) It's ATC with two separate probes.

I keep a jug of distilled water with my carboys so I can leave the temp probe in the distilled water (it's the same temp as the wine) for most measurements.

I frequently use the temp probe by itself, so it's dual purpose.

No probe holder like a bench model, but the probe can be inserted into the top of carboys for a rapid round of rinse, measure, rinse measure ... w/o drawing samples to a separate container. This is where being portable pays off.

I would like to have a probe holder for titrations, but I don't want one bad enough to pay $60 (the cheapest I've seen) for one.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Milwaukee is one I am looking at along with a few from Valley Vinter. I really think I want a bench top model with two probes. The readings are quicker and they seam to stay instead of drifting around. Currently I'm using the Hanna bench top one at work but for at home I don't see the $500.00 value. *The bench tops also read Mv's. This is a feature I think will be useful for future reasons*.



Sounds like someone may have future plans on a local winery.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2011)

BobF said:


> I would like to have a probe holder for titrations, but I don't want one bad enough to pay $60 (the cheapest I've seen) for one.



Bob I bought mine at cynmr corp.

www.Cynmar.com

ELECTRODE SUPPORT STAND, HOLDS 3 

Stock#: MVG52782

Your Price US$34.50


Doug not a chance.


----------



## Flem (Dec 3, 2011)

Dan, look at the Oakton product line. I have the hand held that is equivalent to your Hanna, but I think they have bench top models with separate probes. They do make a quality product.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2011)

Flem said:


> Dan, look at the Oakton product line. I have the hand held that is equivalent to your Hanna, but I think they have bench top models with separate probes. They do make a quality product.



where did you buy it?


----------



## Flem (Dec 3, 2011)

Duh! I forget and I'm not at home to check it out. Just Google it and you'll get a lot of hits. Probably even the Oakton home page.


----------



## BobF (Dec 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Bob I bought mine at cynmr corp.
> 
> www.Cynmar.com
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I'll check 'em out


----------



## JordanPond (Dec 3, 2011)

BobF said:


> *No mv measurements*, but I really like the MW102. It's really a portable, but I lay it on the bench ;-) It's ATC with two separate probes.



What is "MV" and why would testing it be beneficial?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2011)

MV= millivolts (electrical)



JordanPond said:


> What is "MV" and why would testing it be beneficial?


----------



## JordanPond (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-MW102-14-00-%C2%B5P-Based-Meter/dp/B001DTNDME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323003385&sr=8-1

The MW102 is available on Amazone for $99.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Greg, I am trying to decide between that and the milwaukee mi151 now.


----------



## BobF (Dec 4, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks Greg, I am trying to decide between that and the milwaukee mi151 now.


 
Test Eq Depot has the MW102 for $114 and the MW500 (ORP) for $100.

Since you already have a probe holder, this might be a less expensive route to get what you're looking for.

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/milwaukee/ph-meters/mw500.htm
http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/milwaukee/ph-meters/mw102.htm
$214

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/milwaukee/benchmeters/mi151.htm
$338


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2011)

*Milwaukee Ph Meter Mw102 wins*

Ok I made up my Mind! After listening to several folks I had it narrowed down to to Ph Meters (mw102 & mw151) that were $200 apart in price. The big differences were the type of electrodes (refillable vs sealed) and portable vs bench top. Plus the bench top had a few other bells and whistles. For the home wine maker without a doubt the mw102 was the best deal. 

Too bad I have to wait for Christmas to play with it. 

Thank you for all of your input.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2011)

BobF said:


> Test Eq Depot has the MW102 for $114 and the MW500 (ORP) for $100.
> 
> Since you already have a probe holder, this might be a less expensive route to get what you're looking for.



Bob I still ordered 2nd one as the other stand is for my S02 tester.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2011)

So you went with the MW151?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> So you went with the MW151?



NOOOOO I went with the MW102.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 5, 2011)

So you are still trying to call yourself a "home" winemaker huh!

Are you even under 200G this year!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 5, 2011)

Remind me I'll post pics of what's going on


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> So you are still trying to call yourself a "home" winemaker huh!
> 
> Are you even under 200G this year!



See there are some small jugs? Basement is messy as I'm washing and sorting bottles. Tried to reduce the size of pics and only one shrunk.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you fermenting that soda or is it Brisk? LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 6, 2011)

Holy cow thats a lot of EEOH! :<


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 6, 2011)

It's all kool aid.


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> It's all kool aid.



Dude, you need therapy ... jk ... very nice.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2011)

Some could say he has been very naughty, others will say he has been very nice this time of year. Super job!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2011)

I would like to add this conclusion for future reference of anyone searching for a ph meter.

I just pulled out my new Milwaukee mw102 ph meter. Holy Smokes, it was 10X easier to calibrate than the Hanna phep5 and the instructions were so much easier to read. The entire calibration was a fraction of the time of the phep5 also.

Not to knock the phep5 that I used for the last year as it worked fine. The MW102 is a hell of a lot easier to read and faster with no drift. I can walk from carboy to carboy and insert the two probes and get instant readings. The price is comparable between the two units. This is great as a portable or bench top unit.

The downside compared to the phep5; it is bulkier, it does not read Fahrenheit (but I didn't but it for the thermometer, that's just for accuracy of ph), and it has lengthy cables.

Hands down this is the unit I suggest purchasing.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it waterproof?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Is it waterproof?



Why are you going to take it fishing with you . Wade the probes would be but I wouldn't want to drop the meter in the water. Why would this mater since you have 30" cables between the electrodes and the meter. Thats one of the beauties of this meter. The readout is large and you can hold it in front of you while placing the probes in your carboy at the back of the bench.


----------



## BobF (Dec 31, 2011)

I've been sayin !


----------



## Angelina (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the review, I was looking at them yesterday online, right now I have the strips and they are junk. There are so many options for ph meters and prices variances I wasn't sure what was best, but the Milwaukee was one of the ones I was considering.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Thanks for the review, I was looking at them yesterday online, right now I have the strips and they are junk. There are so many options for ph meters and prices variances I wasn't sure what was best, but the Milwaukee was one of the ones I was considering.



Angelina, I got mine at www.cynmar.com 

It might cost a bit more there but they had a lot of glassware I wanted to buy also like beakers and graduated cylinders. When I added all of these in with the purchase the shipping wasn't so bad.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Dan! 
A question before I order, do I need to order some solutions to go with the meter. That's what I keep reading but I have never used one of these so I am going to have to figure it out. What solutions do you suggest and do I need more that one type of solution? It is a little confusing, what are these solutions used for? Calibration?



Runningwolf said:


> Angelina, I got mine at www.cynmar.com
> 
> It might cost a bit more there but they had a lot of glassware I wanted to buy also like beakers and graduated cylinders. When I added all of these in with the purchase the shipping wasn't so bad.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 1, 2012)

For calibrating you'll need, BUFFER/CALIBRATION SOLUTION, 4.01pH Stock#: 24075522 & BUFFER/CALIBRATION SOLUTION, 7.01pH. Stock#: 24075524
You'll also want to get storage solution and cleaner.

STORAGE SOLUTION FOR pH/ORP PROBE, 230ml- MILWAUKEE MA9015 
Stock#: 24075460

ELECTRODE CLEANING SOLUTION, 500ml, FOR pH & ORP 
Stock#: 34034198

It only makes sense to buy everything from one place to save on shipping costs.


----------



## Angelina (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks again Dan for breaking that down for me.
I agree paying shipping once is more than enough for me


----------



## BobF (Jan 1, 2012)

check here before you order:
http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/milwaukee/ph-meters/mw102.htm


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 1, 2012)

I love my new toy, a Milwaukee SM 802. It does PH, TDS and ms/cm. I don't have a need for the ms/cm function. Easy to calibrate, water proof, easy fro old eyes to read. I went though a ton if stick PH/TDS meters before I bought this one. This suck kick a$$


----------

